# New window opens minimized



## ntlgnce

If i click on a link a a web page, the new window opens minimized. how can i get this to open full screen?

Windows Me.


----------



## Mosaic1

Open a New Window, resize it. Close it while holding the Ctrl Button. Open another window to see if it worked. There are several methods. This is the first and easiest.


----------



## ntlgnce

nope. It does not happen when first opening IE Now if i right click a link and open in new window, it opens minimized (small bar)


----------



## Mosaic1

Right. Open IE>then open a New window. Resize it. Close it while holding the CTRL button down. See if that helps.


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Also, there is this:

1.Close all instances of Internet Explorer 
2.Start the Registry Editor (start--run--regedit)
3.Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Main 
4.Delete the value Window_Placement 
5.Exit the Registry Editor 


Regards

eddie


----------



## TonyKlein

That's a good one, but it only works for the main IE window, if setting it to open maximized in the properties of the shortcut doesn't work.

Windows opened by hyperlinks need to be resized manually, and then they ought to stick.

This is how it's recommended:

Start IE5, right click any URL and select Open in a New Window.
Go back to the first IE5 window you opened and close it.
Return to the second window and manually drag it to fill the screen.
(Do not use the maximize button)
Close this second window, using the close box.
All windows should now open maximized. 
And the trick is NOT to use the maximize button, for that's a temporary setting which will not be remembered.

Now if this really refuses to work, here's a javascript which adds an option 'open maximized' to your context menu, when rightclicking on a hyperlink: http://members.iinet.net.au/~sandi/MVP/MaxLink.zip

Good luck,


----------



## casper03

ok open ie then click on link:
when second window opens minimized close first window
then resize second window to full size then close using
the X in top right hand corner.... hey presto!

when you open links they should now open full size:

ie only remmembers the resizing of main window
hence the reason you have to close the first window


----------



## ntlgnce

Yhanks Casper03 That worked..  I tried doing this the other day like four times and it was still opening as a small bar.. I thought since it was WindowsME it had changed it somehow from 98.. (not sure why it would not work? it could be that i was not xing out the first window before making the changes! Thanks, Enjoy. 


Please don't bother me right now, I am playing video games and this requires the use of both sides of my brain.


----------

